# 2021 Sportsman 247 Masters Loaded - In Stock Now!



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*2021 Sportsman 247 Masters
2021 Yamaha F300XCA Fly-By-Wire
2021 Magic Tilt All Aluminum Tandem Axle Trailer

Options:*

Fiberglass Hard Top W/ LED Lighting and Integrated Speakers
Shark Grey Hull Side/ White Bottom
Shark Grey Underside T-Top Color
Ash Grey Interior
Bow Casting Chair (Fishing)
Bow Cushion full Set w/ Backrests
Cockpit Bolster Cushions
65QT Yeti Cooler w/ Slide Out Track
Under Leaning Post Tackle Storage
Twin Garmin 1242 XSVT 12" GPS/MFD/FF
Complete NMEA 2000 Network in boat to view engine data through Garmin MFDS
JL Stereo Head Unit w/ 8 x JL Speakers
2 Bank On-Board Charger w/ Quick Console Plug
Pre-Wired for Trolling Motor
10" Seastar Jackplate w/ Half Moon Filler Board for rear deck

*Pricing:*
Sales Price: $89,998.00
Drive Out Turn-Key Ready (W/ TX Tax's): $96,149.33

A 2022 model with the same options would cost $98,498.00 + TTL with the steep pricing increase we just received for 2022 models.

*Financing:*
W/ $9,000.00 Down/ 240 Months/ Simple Interest Financing: $623.86 per month


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy cow!!! Talk about being a slaved to your boat.


----------

